# I thought I know mesquite...(it is HUISACHE)



## Dario (Mar 7, 2006)

...but this one got me stumped.

I collected some of this wood over the weekend and to my surprise, the wood doesn't look like any mesquite that I collected before.  The heartwood color is PINK!!!  There are also growth ring coloration that I've never seen before...it is nice wood though so I am not complaining.

Any ideas what this is?  

EDIT IN: *I think I finally got it...this is "HUISACHE" also known as "SWEET ACACIA". *  Not Carob.

I need to go back to the site and look at the branches and thorns more this weekend.

BTW, this baby is probably 60 pounds or more


----------



## JimGo (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, that's a beauty!  Bet that would make some nice bowls!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW! I don't care what it is, I want some of it when you get it milled.


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2006)

As you probably can tell, this is a quartered piece.  The trunk of the tree is approximately 20"+ and it is twisted...like a screw.  I better go back and get more [].   

It would be much easier if the trunk is not covered in debris...some are GI sheet roofing and flashings, welded wire fabric, pipes, thorny branches, etc.  [B)][xx(][!][V]


----------



## gerryr (Mar 7, 2006)

Of course, we all expect it will be cheap since it sounds like you're getting this at the local dump.[]


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2006)

Gerry,

I would love to raid my local dump (especially during brush collection times) but they won't let me in due to potential liability issues.  With so many lawsuits...can't blame them.

This was collected at a construction site (with demolition) near my in-laws place.  They just shoved everything in a pile...probably using a bull dozer.  The project manager did give me his blessings to collect as much as I can (less for them to dispose) and he told me there is another "mesquite" tree at the far side of the site (soon to be shopping center with condominiums).  They also have a lot of HUGE Ash...and I've seen potentially figured pieces but I can't handle the size (36" + diameters).


----------



## Tubby (Mar 7, 2006)

Dario,

Does the bark on that mesquite grow weird, I.E. swirled??  If so it might be a genetic freak....have seen some mesquite from south Texs like that at the SWAT meeting this year.  Just a thought.

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2006)

Ed,

Nothing different or odd about the bark as far as I can recall.  I'll look closer tonight.

I am actually hoping that it will keep its current color.  I'll cut a piece and let it weather...see how it will react to UV exposure.


----------



## punkinn (Mar 7, 2006)

Whatever it is, it's gawgeous!  []

Nancy


----------



## dmadis (Mar 7, 2006)

That looks like honey locust.  The smaller branches have those huge thorns, sometimes with thorns on the thorns.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 7, 2006)

Say dmadis, you have some very nice looking paintings there.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dmadis_
> <br />That looks like honey locust.  The smaller branches have those huge thorns, sometimes with thorns on the thorns.


It doesn't look like the Honey Locust I have.


----------



## Dario (Mar 8, 2006)

I was toild it is HUISACHE...not Carob (sorry)


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 8, 2006)

That doesn't look anything like any of the carob I've seen. Doesn't mean much I know, but the carob I have is very pale nad doesn't show a lot of grain. I hear it darkens with age though...


----------



## punkinn (Mar 8, 2006)

It really is beautiful.  That should make some nice bowls!  The carob I've turned was more muted than that, but since that is fresh-cut, maybe that accounts for the vivid color. [?]

Nancy


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't care what it is, I still want some of it when you mill it. []


----------



## MDWine (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW... sure is pretty!


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I don't care what it is, I still want some of it when you mill it. []



Billy,

Having seen you post this twice...I think you are serious.  I will surely let you know as soon as my chainsaw and band saw are done with this piece. []


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm very serious. It looks as cool as the varigated Coco I have.


----------



## TomServo (Mar 10, 2006)

Dario: I want a bowl blank of that stuff.. be sure to collect loads! You could call your county extension office and ask for the arborist (I think that's right) to identify it.


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2006)

Tom,

I plan to get the rest of the tree next week...and see if the other tree is mesquite or similar to this one.

I am just hoping that they weren't collected yet and hauled to the city dump by then.


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2006)

I think I finally got it...I am told this is "HUISACHE" also known as "SWEET ACACIA" not Carob.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 13, 2006)

Would you PLEASE make up your mind!?!?!  You're really starting to confuse me!  I mean, I don't think I've ordered anything from you yet Dario (not sure how I've managed to avoid the temptation thusfar, especially with all the ringing endorsements), but I was going to look out for these blanks.  Now I don't know WHAT I'm looking for - heck, you could post some Carob blanks, and I'd probably jump at 'em at this point! []


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2006)

Jim,

I am confused myself too!  LOL [B)]

What cut do you want...regular, biased or x-cut?  
If ever, will you take them green or wait until they dry?

Same questions go to Billy.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 13, 2006)

Acacia Smallii to be exact... aka Texas Huisache. [] I looked it up.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 13, 2006)

Dario,
Dry is preferred, though at the rate I've been turning, they'll be dry before I ever get a chance to play with it!  Given the wild figure, "regular" is fine with me for this wood.  I'd even consider just buying a "chunk" of it from you so that I could cut it as needed (e.g., for bottle stoppers, pen blanks, tops, etc.).  Don't worry though, I won't share any with Wine - I'll make him order his own! []


----------

